# Cabelas stuff at last!



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi guys,

My Cabelas order has finally come through.  

I ordered on the 8th November and it arrived today. A bit slow but what the hell, it was like Christmas all over again. 

I ordered one of their home brand, Cabelas 1000 series tournament spinning reeels and the weight and feel of it is pure quality. On special at US $29.95 - bargain.  Will give it the acid test real soon.

I also ordered some of their home brand grave digger series lures just cause they were pretty and they might work on bass. At the princely sum of $2.99 (US) each, twas a bit extravigant I know, but what the heck? :lol:

If you are not in a hurry for your stuff, there are some real good deals to be had there.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Their surface mail is frustratingly slow, but the goods always arrive (well they have so far).

I bought some cabelas poppers last year - 50mm with the same pattern as the lure you showed and the same price. Haven't caught anything yet but I haven't given them much of a workout. Will be interested to see how you go on the bass.


----------



## Steveo (Jul 28, 2006)

I bet that was a painfully long wait, Hairymick.

Nice looking reel and lure though. Hope you get your $33 + Postage out of them. (I'm sure you will) :wink:


----------



## Crayman (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey Mick
Any chance you can e-mail thier web address so i can have a look. I am in need of a new reel and i always need more lures as you well know i am pron to misplacing them on snags etc....
Hope to see you on the water soon
Regards Kris.
P.S. I will launch at the boat ramp at Lenthals 6 am 5/2/07 8)


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Mick, 
I got their Salt Striker (a slightly larger version than yours) and it has been very relaible in the past 6 months. Hit a school of salmon with it a few months back and it got a heavy workout for a few hours and held up very well.

My brother is a keen fisho in Pennsylvania and says about a third of his reels are now Cabelas as he thinks the quality is great value.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Heya Kris,

here ya go.  
http://www.cabelas.com/home.jsp;jsessio ... stid=35655


----------

